# Tout seul pour le réveillon ?



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Marre de la fête obligatoire, pas envie de sortir dans le froid, pas de bon plan en vue (les principaux amis absents), et pas envie de se retrouver chez un vague ami d'un ami d'un ami, bref, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour que j'ose tenter l'expérience de passer le réveillon tout seul chez moi.  :mouais: 

Qui d'entre vous fera de même ? 

Bref, vous l'avez compris, je propose à tous ceux qui seront seuls ce soir, par choix ou par contrainte, de venir papoter par ici, histoire de passer un bon moment pendant que les autres se font ch..r dans des soirées imposées. :sleep: 

Alors, à tout à l'heure peut-être !


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> venir papoter par ici, histoire de passer un bon moment pendant que les autres se font ch..r dans des soirées imposées. :sleep:


Papoter hein :mouais: 
Pas flooder  
Sinon, tu as le toubarvert :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

On est pas *toujours* tout seul ??

Ah bon...

Me semblait.:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On est pas *toujours* tout seul ??
> 
> Ah bon...
> 
> Me semblait.:mouais:



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu as le toubarvert :rateau:



Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas ce salon iChat. A tester !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas ce salon iChat. A tester !



Et voilà... Comment gâcher un posteur en cinq minutes, par golf.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas ce salon iChat. A tester !



Y a que des zomos et des zeteros, c'est dégueulasse !!

N'y va pas malheureux !!!


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... Comment gâcher un posteur en cinq minutes, par golf.


Même pas 5 minutes :mouais: 
Tu es lent aujourd'hui :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... Comment gâcher un posteur en cinq minutes, par golf.



Bon, je testerai le toubarvert visiblement mal fréquenté un autre soir.  

Quoique...


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je testerai le toubarvert visiblement mal fréquenté


Non, non, le doc et sonny ont autre chose à faire ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

j'ai bien fais d'annuler ma soirée ça promet l'abrasage ce soir


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Mais voyons, tu vas casser ta soirée en solo si tu discutes ici!


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonne soirée en solo

Brûleur d'autos

Tombeur de futaux

Ramasseur de mégots

Déboucheur de lavabos

Soigneur de bobos

Gratteur de banjo

Dresseur de cabots

Déglingueur de pianos

Pêcheur de cachalots

Braqueur de casinos

Eleveur d'asticots

Déchireur de kimonos

Baveur de radio

Gibier d'échafaud

Bidouilleur de stéréo

Avaleur de caca-o

Accro à la météo

Bouffeur de modos

Bonne soirée en solo


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Attention on a un poëte dans le bar!


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée en solo
> 
> Brûleur d'autos
> 
> ...


T'as oublié les trolleurs de résos :modo:


----------



## kathy h (31 Décembre 2005)

moi aussi je suis seule ce soir mais je vais me mettre au lit avec un bon livre et/ou un bon film ( j'ai une cinquantaine de DivX à regarder,   ) enfin pas en une seule soirée  

je déteste sortir le 31 décembre de toute manière ...

A plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Marre de la fête obligatoire, pas envie de sortir dans le froid, pas de bon plan en vue (les principaux amis absents), et pas envie de se retrouver chez un vague ami d'un ami d'un ami, bref, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour que j'ose tenter l'expérience de passer le réveillon tout seul chez moi.  :mouais:
> 
> ...



J'en suis ! Il nous faudrait un ultraflood ouvert, mais on peut aussi se comporter en homme civilisés. Du moment que ça floode dans mon gosier...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je vois que les candidats commencent à se faire connaître...
Si vraiment on dépasse le flood raisonnablement autorisé, il y a toujours la possibilité iChat...

A+


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi ce soir je suis seul avec mes cours de droit....


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2005)

pour nous, réveillon de looser : tous ceux qui ne sont invités nulle part (ou pas intéressés par les autres invits) amènent leurs restes tirés du frigo.
Après on verra.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est parti, je mélange le kir et tartine les toasts...


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Euh moi je suis pas tout à fait dans le même cas que vous:rose: . Je suis vraiment désolé. J'étais invité à 2 endroits en même temps (parents et soirée) et comme j'ai pas encore réussi à me dédoubler je commence la soirée chez mes parents pour ensuite aller danser plus tard! Comme ça pas de jaloux!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Au menu : petits fours et pinar à volonté... burps !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Je prépare sans entammer : je suis sorti de la table du déjeuner à 18 heures (repas de famille de Noël-nouvel an-anniversaire d'une soeur).


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare sans entammer : je suis sorti de la table du déjeuner à 18 heures (repas de famille de Noël-nouvel an-anniversaire d'une soeur).



Tu as aussi mangé des oeufs de Pâques au dessert, tant qu'à faire ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

moi aussi je suis là, j'ai refusé 2 invitations car pas envie de passer mon temps en voiture. 
Je suis près de Valence et j'étais invité soit à Nice, soit dans un petit bled en Bretagne dans le Morbihan. Donc... tranquillou chez moi, et puis en ce  moment coté pépettes c'est pas trop ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Nice Valence c'est trés faisable...

Trés faisable..


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Donc... tranquillou chez moi, et puis en ce  moment coté pépettes c'est pas trop ça...



Bienvenue à toi, l'ami piero.  

Ah, au fait, j'ai oublié de prévenir : l'entrée dans ce fil coûte 100 euros...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nice Valence c'est trés faisable...
> 
> Trés faisable..



petitpiero, j'ai comme un mauvais pressentiment... Ne donne pas ton adresse à SonnyBoy ! :affraid:


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est sur, Valence Nice c'est faisable, mais la fête à Nice c'est un peu cher pour mes finances en ce moment comme je le disais dans mon post précédent. Donc une des bonnes résolutions pour 2006! Faire des économies!  :mouais: 

Tiens et vous quelles sont vos bonnes résolutions pour 2006?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et vous quelles sont vos bonnes résolutions pour 2006?



Les mêmes que pour 2005.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et vous quelles sont vos bonnes résolutions pour 2006?



1600*1200


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 1600*1200


----------



## SveDec (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, pour l'instant je suis tout seul mais j'ai ptet trouvé quelqu'un ^^
En attendant, je vais bouffre des restes et boire une bière devant Patrick Sébastien


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Décembre 2005)

> 1600*1200




C'est clair, net, et    court comme réponse


----------



## spritek (31 Décembre 2005)

Tant qu'à faire... 2560*1920   en bi-écran svp: 5120*1920 ça claque :rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Décembre 2005)

bon, c'est pas tout ça mais je crois que je vais branché le home cinéma et me matter un bon film. Allez un des épisodes du "Seigneur des Anneaux" 

je vous dis donc à tous! à l'année prochaine! (je vous  souhaiterais une bonne.... dans quelques heures


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon je vais bosser mon droit civil, eh oui y'en as qui travaille le soir du 31/12


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

À bas la St-Sylvestre !!!  

Marre de m'éclater les dents sur les coquilles des huîtres ! :hein: (Ah bon, faut les ouvrir avant ??? :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais bosser mon droit civil, eh oui y'en as qui travaille le soir du 31/12



Oui, les pompiers aussi, sauf que c'est du travers civil...


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais bosser mon droit civil, eh oui y'en as qui travaille le soir du 31/12


Ce sera bien le seul jour


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera bien le seul jour



Et mon bac comment crois tu que je l'ai eu? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:






edit: jespere franchir mon 1000eme post avant minuit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> edit: jespere franchir mon 1000eme post avant minuit :love:



Bonne chance, à moins que Benjamin ne passe par là pour réparer, y'a des ratés sur l'affichage ce soir..


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est vrai vbulletin qui plante c'est chiant


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance, à moins que Benjamin ne passe par là pour réparer, y'a des ratés sur l'affichage ce soir..



Z'ont déjà ouvert le champagne, chez MacG :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont déjà ouvert le champagne, chez MacG :mouais:



Oui quand je suis revenu    (combo)


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont déjà ouvert le champagne, chez MacG :mouais:


Flûte !!! alors :rateau: 










PS : alors celle-là, elle est mauvaise, de chez mauvaise :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Oui quand je suis revenu    (combo)



Alors ils sont longs à cuver...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Flûte !!! alors :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin, Paski


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

lol 3jour seulement ça va 
950eme post je sort le cidre


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin, Paski


Oh, c'était juste une mauvaise cuvée


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> 950eme post je sort le cidre


RADIN !!!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> lol 3jour seulement ça va
> 950eme post je sort le cidre



Alors, pour le 900ème, c'était le Champomy probablement ?


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

Sortons le grand jeu


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour le 900ème, c'était le Champomy probablement ?



Rigolez pas, c'est ce que j'ai pour minuit, je suis sur les rotules !


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

champagne pour le 1000eme comme même


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> champagne pour le 1000eme comme même



Au 2000ème post, tu attaqueras l'alcool à 90°... :hosto:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

non volka pour le 5000 eme


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Et du Petrus pour le 10000eme (d'ici la j'aurai eu de quoi economiser un peu :rateau


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Au 2000ème post, tu attaqueras l'alcool à 90°... :hosto:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Et du Petrus pour le 10000eme (d'ici la j'aurai eu de quoi economiser un peu :rateau



je veux bien fêter ça avec toi, si tu veux


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien fêter ça avec toi, si tu veux



Je n'en doute pas   Ramene le caviar


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien fêter ça avec toi, si tu veux


Je m'inscris aussi, parce que là... Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en doute pas   Ramene le caviar



Attention, Kaviar va rappliquer...

Edit : commence à m'énerver, vBulletin...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

J'y pensais  MDR


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Ramene le caviar


Et voilà !!







Autre chose pour votre service, Monsieur ?


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

Si vous préférez celui-là  :


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !!
> 
> Autre chose pour votre service, Monsieur ?



Je n'ose pas dire que ça manque de filles ici...


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Il reste encore un peu de caviar?  Pas celui en boite hein?


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Oh le beau caviar ça donne envie :love: (mon compte en banque lui fera une indigestion lol) , oui je trouve aussi que ça manque de filles ici

Appel depuis la radio d'Amiens les filles venaient, on vous mangera pas promis


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Il reste encore un peu de caviar?  Pas celui en boite hein?



Kaviar n'est pourtant pas du genre à se laisser mettre en boîte


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Kaviar n'est pourtant pas du genre à se laisser mettre en boîte


  Mais c'est qui kaviar....Il est pas mangeable?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

J'ai des oeufs de lompe noirs si vous voulez


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Elite... tu prendra quoi comme mac?


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ose pas dire que ça manque de filles ici...


Ouais, en ce moment MacGé, c'est "l'essentiel du Mec en français" :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Désolé j'aime pas les oeufs de lompe par contre j'ai de la bonne soupe a l'oignon si vous voulez?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qui kaviar....Il est pas mangeable?




Kaviar : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=14615


Pour le connaître davantage, fais un tour un de ces quatre sur le MQCD :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122391


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Elite... tu prendra quoi comme mac?


:rose:  En fait je vais surement prendre un autre pc portable avant de prendre un mac car j'ai pas les moyens pour un powerbook et je fais des jeux en reseau...par contre je sais très bien que je prendrais un mac un jour, je veux pas mourrir idiot!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, en ce moment MacGé, c'est "l'essentiel du Mec en français" :rateau:



  

Enfin, _essentiel_, façon de parler !


----------



## nounours78 (31 Décembre 2005)

des filles bah oui moi alors. 
Une soirée comme si j'était célibataire pendant que monsieur est avec ses amis loin de moi depuis 10jours. 

Mais allez nous on va faire la fete ca vous dit


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  En fait je vais surement prendre un autre pc portable


VADE RETRO, SATANAS !!   :afraid:


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Kaviar : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=14615
> 
> 
> Pour le connaître davantage, fais un tour un de ces quatre sur le MQCD :
> ...


 
  ça va me faire un peu de lecture en attendant minuit....ce sera disco


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Je peux vous préparer une petite soirée musicale via iChat en audio, si ça vous dit...


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> des filles bah oui moi alors.
> Une soirée comme si j'était célibataire pendant que monsieur est avec ses amis loin de moi depuis 10jours.
> 
> Mais allez nous on va faire la fete ca vous dit


Hé ! Y'a une fille !!!

Prems, j'suis prems !!!!!!!  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  En fait je vais sûrement prendre un autre pc portable avant de prendre un mac car j'ai pas les moyens pour un powerbook et je fais des jeux en réseau...par contre je sais très bien que je prendrais un mac un jour, je veux pas mourir idiot!




C'est malheureux tu vas prendre un pc mais bon  comme tu nous le dit tu vas prendre un mac avant de partir vers l'haut delà c'est deja un sentiment de bonheur.


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> VADE RETRO, SATANAS !!   :afraid:


 
:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: Disons que je m'interesse à l'informatique en général, ce qui fait qu'en tant que pciste j'aime bien les sites mac!


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je peux vous préparer une petite soirée musicale via iChat en audio, si ça vous dit...



Moi je dit pourquoi pas


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: Disons que je m'interesse à l'informatique en général, ce qui fait qu'en tant que pciste j'aime bien les sites mac!




:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: un pciste qui adore les sites macs, bienvenue parmi nous (en esperant ton prochain mac pour l'année 2006)


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureux tu vas prendre un pc mais bon comme tu nous le dit tu vas prendre un mac avant de partir vers l'haut delà c'est deja un sentiment de bonheur.


 
Tout à fait! J'en aurais un et j'en suis certain!  Vous m'en voulez pas trop hein!


----------



## nounours78 (31 Décembre 2005)

pffffffffff meme ce soir il y a rien de bien a la télé franchement c'est pas un peu abuser


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: un pciste qui adore les sites macs, bienvenue parmi nous (en esperant ton prochain mac pour l'année 2006)


Je souscris à ceci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: Disons que je m'interesse à l'informatique en général, ce qui fait qu'en tant que pciste j'aime bien les sites mac!



Arrête, je suis en train de m'éclater en upgradant un PC 486 windows 3.11...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait! J'en aurais un et j'en suis certain!  Vous m'en voulez pas trop hein!



Non on ne t'en veux pas trop, oh contraire on est content de faire grandir notre petite communauté :bebe: :style:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dit pourquoi pas



DJ Fred vous concocte ça d'ici un quart d'heure...


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je peux vous préparer une petite soirée musicale via iChat en audio, si ça vous dit...


J'aurais bien dit oui, mais je vais bientôt me déconnecter pour bosser un peu, ou faire semblant


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Oh merci! Remarquez je suis peut etre pas le seul pciste qui aprécie macG! Ce qui m'oblige à rester (un peu) encore sur pc ce sont les quelques jeux que je fais et les reseaux. Ensuite ce que les autres personnes qui font du reseau avec moi pensent sur les mac, je m'en bat les cou.....! 



			
				nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff meme ce soir il y a rien de bien a la télé franchement c'est pas un peu abuser


Et arthur alors, hein????


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Arthur n'est pas une reference en la matiere


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je suis en train de m'éclater en upgradant un PC 486 windows 3.11...


 
Oh oui je te comprend! J'ai eu ma petite periode où je me suis monté des pc mais ça m'est passé. à la fin je ne sortais plus de chez moi, ça me monopolisait tout mon temps! Par contre l'upgrade ne fait pas tout! Là avec mes 64mo de ram...je rame à mort, il me faut 10-15 secondes pour raffraichir les pages, et je suis obligé d'utiliser ie car les autres navigateurs ont besoin de trop de ram


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Arthur n'est pas une reference en la matiere


Mais voyons c'est le roi du divertissement! Quel plaisir de passer un reveillon en sa compagnie...:mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyons c'est le roi du divertissement! Quel plaisir de passer un reveillon en sa compagnie...:mouais:



Tu plaisante bien sur?:mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ben les "gars", j'abandonne ce forum PC mouais:, ) et vous dis à l'année prochaine !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

A bientot amigo, et bonne année 2006 (travaille bien)


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Bien sûr! 
Autant regarder un bon film!


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben les "gars", j'abandonne ce forum PC mouais:, ) et vous dis à l'année prochaine !!!


Voyons! Comme si je representais ce forum...  
Bonne soirée et bonne année!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

ça tente quelqu'un de monter un réseau le soir du réveillon ?

Nettoyer la cuisine, et la couche de graisse qui s'y est déposé ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai ouvert le salon iChat "saint sylvestre", juste pour se synchroniser et lancer une conversation audio, pour la musique.

( Maj Pomme G "saint sylvestre")

DJ fredintosh et son assistant sont prêts.


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

ça ne marche pas c'est quoi ton adresse sur ichat?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> ça ne marche pas c'est quoi ton adresse sur ichat?



hasselfred


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

y'a personne uinn:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si si ... ya


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Si, il reste un "sans amis"   Par contre tout le monde a déserté...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

moi je continue sur la route du 1000eme post


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Si, il reste un "sans amis"   Par contre tout le monde a déserté...


 Mais si je suis la  (telecharge le logiciel aim et rejoind nous)


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Finalement on reviens tous sur macG


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Ok je regarde ça par contre mon pc ne gère pas l'audio ni la video correctement...retour à l'age de pierre! J'ai bien un portable mais il est vendu.


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

ne t'excuse pas pour ta lenteur c'est pas grave


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Si, il reste un "sans amis"   Par contre tout le monde a déserté...



on est tous lààààààà !


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> ne t'excuse pas pour ta lenteur c'est pas grave


Je prefere le noter car c'est plutôt agaçant de repondre à coté à chaque question...J'ai un sacré décallage à chaque fois et des messages d'erreur à chaque post


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon... on est tous plus ou moins d'accord : y-a du temps avent 2006 et il faut le tuer.
Donc, dans ces cas là, y-a des trucs totalement débiles à commencer par....

Le portrait chinois.

Le principe : On vous propose un truc du genre "Si j'étais un objet, " et vous rajoutez la suite, selon votre convenance. Ce qui serais bien, c'est que vous postier tout ça ici, et que vous venier nous expliquer ça sur le petit saloon "saint sylvestre" via iChat ou tout autre logiciel de messagerie instantanée qui est capable de se connecter sur un compte AIM, et les saloons qui vont avec.

Voici une première liste de "Si j'étais". Vous êtes pas obligés de répondre à tous, par contre, vous pouvez en rajouter !

Si j'étais un objet, 
Si j'étais une saison, 
Si j'étais un plat, 
Si j'étais un animal, 
Si j'étais une chanson, 
Si j'étais une couleur,
Si j'étais un roman,
Si j'étais une légende, 
Si j'étais un personnage de fiction,
Si j'étais un film, 
Si j'étais un dessin animé, 
Si j'étais une arme, 
Si j'étais un endroit, 
Si j'étais une devise, 
Si j?étais un oiseau,
Si j'étais un air,
Si j'étais un élément, 
Si j'étais un végétal, 
Si j'étais un fruit, 
Si j'étais un bruit, 
Si j'étais un climat,
Si j'étais un loisir,
Si j'étais une planète,
Si j'étais un vêtement, 
Si j'étais une pièce, 
Si j'étais un véhicule,
Si j'étais un adverbe de temps,

Go ! (Mais d'abord, je vais faire un tour aux petits coins....)


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je prefere le noter car c'est plutôt agaçant de repondre à coté à chaque question...J'ai un sacré décallage à chaque fois et des messages d'erreur à chaque post



Le message d'erreur ne vient pas de ton pc mais de vbulletin qui fait des sienne en ce moment ;-) ça nous arrive a tous ne t'inquiete pas


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Le message d'erreur ne vient pas de ton pc mais de vbulletin qui fait des sienne en ce moment ;-) ça nous arrive a tous ne t'inquiete pas


ok 

Si j'etais une saison...je serais l'automne


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

si j'etais a manger je serai un fromage


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> si j'etais a manger je serai un fromage



à pâte molle ?


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

de chevre


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> si j'etais a manger je serai un fromage


Parce que tu es amateur...ou pour l'odeur? :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

si j'etais un ordi j serais un mac pour sa simplicité sa beauté et sa classe ainsi que son intelligence (quoique je suis plus inteligent que lui)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un climat, je serais le beau temps qu'il faut à l'île Maurice....


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es amateur...ou pour l'odeur? :rose:



pour le gout:rose: et sa richesse


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais un climat, je serais le beau temps qu'il faut à l'île Maurice....



J'ai vécu 14 mois à Maurice, et il fait beau surtout sur le bord de mer... A l'intérieur, c'est souvent nuageux...


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> pour le gout:rose: et sa richesse


  Je me disais aussi...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

si j'etais un mac je serai un quad


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais une image, je serais celle d'une mamie toute ridée au volent d'un vielle guimbarde bien entretenue par papy.


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais un climat, je serais le beau temps qu'il faut à l'île Maurice....


T'as vraiment un si bon caractère que ça?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vécu 14 mois à Maurice, et il fait beau surtout sur le bord de mer... A l'intérieur, c'est souvent nuageux...


C'est vrais, mais c'est pas grave, j'en serais quand même bien contant.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un film, je serais Le Dictateur de Chaplin


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

> T'as vraiment un si bon caractère que ça?


Je fais très rarement la gueule... contrairement à celui qu'il y à au dessus de ma tête.


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

je me lance 
si j'étais un forulm je serait macG


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je fais très rarement la gueule... contrairement à celui qu'il y à au dessus de ma tête.



Hein, tu parles pas de moi ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> je me lance
> si j'étais un forulm je serait macG



Si tu peux en profiter pour régler les bugs actuels  

A part ça, bienvenue !


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je fais très rarement la gueule... contrairement à celui qu'il y à au dessus de ma tête.


 Y en a qui ont de la chance alors car moi c'est alternance de beau et de nuageux, mais ça va rarement à la pluie quand même!

Si j'etais une voiture, je serais une ford Mustang


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hein, tu parles pas de moi ?


Non... je parlais du temps qu'il y a au dessus de ma tête.

Si j'étais un air (de musique), je serais celui utilisé dans les pub IBM dans la série HelpDesk de ON Demand Business, ou alors, je serais le vieux qui présente sa boîte au centre d'idée.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un endroit, je serais Anvers


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Non... je parlais du temps qu'il y a au dessus de ma tête.


 Je pensais aussi que tu parlais de Fredintosh. Faut faire gaffe avec ces insinuations là!


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'etais une voiture a dit:
			
		

> Tien bizarment moi aussi


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

on dirai que ce jeu ramene du monde


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> Tien bizarment moi aussi


Oui j'aime beaucoup le son et l'allure! Mais j'aime aussi le confort spartiate des vieilles voiture...(je dois dire que j'ai pas trop le choix, j'en ai une qui a 20ans!) Et toi pour quelles raisons la mustang?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un ordinateur, je serais certainement un qui n'existe pas encore...

Tout plat, en verre plus ou moins flexible.... où la notion de capacité n'existe plus, et donc la notion de puissance non plus. Toute la surface est un écran.... Bref, je m'arrête là.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais une arme, je serais un bulletin de vote...


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> on dirai que ce jeu ramene du monde



tu sait entre ca et arthur on fait vite le choix


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> on dirai que ce jeu ramene du monde


Oui apparemment! Tu vas les passer tes 1000 posts!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un logiciel, je serais le jeu Dark Castle. Quand j'ai vu ça sur un Mac il y a presque 20 ans, alors que les PC en étaient encore à leurs écrans tout pourris sans graphismes, je suis devenu Mac Addict pour la vie.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais une arme, je serais un bulletin de vote...


Hum... bonne idée....... mais je serais plutôt le drapeau blanc.


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais un ordinateur, je serais certainement un qui n'existe pas encore...
> 
> Tout plat, en verre plus ou moins flexible.... où la notion de capacité n'existe plus, et donc la notion de puissance non plus. Toute la surface est un écran.... Bref, je m'arrête là.


On dirait plus ou moins un imac pour l'ecran et le verre...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais une voiture, je serais une Citroën DS...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> On dirait plus ou moins un imac pour l'ecran et le verre...


Non, non, on parle pas du même plat 

Quand  je dis plat, je dis 4 millimètres d'épaisseur.

Si j'étais un raisonnement, je serais celui de la pensée unique mais parfaite. (Bien que je sois loin d'en arriver là !)


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aime beaucoup le son et l'allure! Mais j'aime aussi le confort spartiate des vieilles voiture...(je dois dire que j'ai pas trop le choix, j'en ai une qui a 20ans!) Et toi pour quelles raisons la mustang?



l'allure,voiture tout simplement sublime:love: :love: 
je croit que je suis accro


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

J'vois qu'y a d'la joie ici... Pas le courage de vous suivre avec tous ces bugs vBulletin, mais de tout coeur avec vous...


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2005)

si j'étais un flood horrible, les mondanités et autres bavardages aimables :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'vois qu'y a d'la joie ici... Pas le courage de vous suivre avec tous ces bugs vBulletin, mais de tout coeur avec vous...



viens sur iChat salon "saint sylvestre"


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, on parle pas du même plat
> 
> Quand je dis plat, je dis 4 millimètres d'épaisseur.


Ah oui ça doit etre pratique! Et je te rejoins par contre sur les notions de capacité et de puissance qui n'existent plus! En fait c'est pratiquement déjà acquis pour les personnes qui font seulement du "word" et de l'internet!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Question performance, je crois que  tu est bien placé pour savoir que c'est pas encore au point quand même...
Puis tu as aussi la ligne internet qui est touchée pas le phénomène.... C'est quand même vachement plus rapide l'instantané, comparé au 2024 Kb/s de mon coin !


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> l'allure,voiture tout simplement sublime:love: :love:
> je croit que je suis accro


J'aimerais bien avoir cette voiture, ou une vieille cox aussi, mais j'ose pas imaginer les consommations...surtout sur la mustang


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

Salut !  Bhen !?? kes vous fouté la ??
Ha mais suis con, je sait puisque j'y suis ...
Bon je se vraiement pas comment je me demerde pour etre seul le soir du réveillon ... c'es vraiement la loose. Enfin bon !! faut voir le bon coté des chose.. je risque pas de me ramasser un patane


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Oui, les PLATANEs, c'est excellent pour commencer l'année.

Mais t'es pas à l'abri que quelqu'un rentre dans le mur de la chambre de quelqu'un qui à passé le réveillon devant son ordinateur.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

Attention ebensatis, on contrôle quand mêmel'alcoolémie en sortant du bar MacG


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Question performance, je crois que tu est bien placé pour savoir que c'est pas encore au point quand même...
> Puis tu as aussi la ligne internet qui est touchée pas le phénomène.... C'est quand même vachement plus rapide l'instantané, comparé au 2024 Kb/s de mon coin !


Je le voyais pas comme ça, cet été j'étais encore au 56k. Depuis que l'ADSL est apparu dans ma campagne je redecouvre les joies de l'internet.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je le voyais pas comme ça, cet été j'étais encore au 56k. Depuis que l'ADSL est apparu dans ma campagne je redecouvre les joies de l'internet.


Parfois, mon modem ADSL fait dans la colle... Je suis donc obligé de repasser en 56 k...

Et ben figure toi que je suis surpris de la vitesse ! J'ai l'impression que ça va plus vite !


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

...moins de 30 minutes avant 2006...


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Attention ebensatis, on contrôle quand mêmel'alcoolémie en sortant du bar MacG



Bha ! il reste encore un bon tier sd ela bouteille de champagne ... sachant que g commecé a 18h pour l'apero


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Bha ! il reste encore un bon tier sd ela bouteille de champagne ... sachant que g commecé a 18h pour l'apero


... tu ne sortira même pas du bar ! (Y-a pas de videurs au bras super costaux chez MacGé )


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

et pi au pire je ne me ramasserait qu'un sapin .. de noel


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, mon modem ADSL fait dans la colle... Je suis donc obligé de repasser en 56 k...
> 
> Et ben figure toi que je suis surpris de la vitesse ! J'ai l'impression que ça va plus vite !


Je te comprend, j'ai un pote qui a ce problème là aussi (il est chez neuf telecom). Moi j'ai des problèmes de deconnections de temps en temps mais rien de bien mechant. Mais quand même le 56k plus rapide que l'ADSL...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Bha ! il reste encore un bon tier sd ela bouteille de champagne ... sachant que g commecé a 18h pour l'apero



Une minute de silence pour mes deux bouteilles de mousseux...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai du 8 mega avec Club internet  bientot du 20!!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend, j'ai un pote qui a ce problème là aussi (il est chez neuf telecom). Moi j'ai des problèmes de deconnections de temps en temps mais rien de bien mechant. Mais quand même le 56k plus rapide que l'ADSL...


Sur des pages web, je n'ai aucun doute. Le 56K assure mieux que l'ADSL (Surtout quand on à un transformateur qui fait que le modem n'arrive pas à tenir la ligne plus de 5 minutes...)


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une minute de silence pour mes deux bouteilles de mousseux...


Et tu les as bu tout seul...:rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

plus que 19 petit post.....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais un personnage de fiction, je serais Dumbeldore (La version du livre, pas celle qu'ils nous on collé dans le n°4 au cinoche.)


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

N'empeche nous formons une bonne equipe(de personne seul ce soir) lol


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai du 8 mega avec Club internet  bientot du 20!!!!



je suis en 20 méga c'esttt de la bombee


----------



## kathy h (31 Décembre 2005)

un petit coucou entre 2 films, je viens de voir un film de Jim jarmush " Broken flowers" super comme film mais tout compte fait un peu déprimant, je vais choisir un plus drôle maintenant ...

c'est quand même bien les divX : 5 films sur un seul DVD ( même pas besoin de se lever du lit pour changer le film  ) 

A tout à l'heure peut-être, je retourne dans mon lit...... 

ah oui si je ne reviens pas : Bonne année avec une demi heure d'avance :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est clair que le compte à rebour est lançé...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> je suis en 20 méga c'esttt de la bombee


.......... et moi je suis dans un trou.


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

le 20 mega c'est bien mais tu sais cele ne fait pas tout si tu vas sur un site ou le serveur est surchargé... ou comme vbulletin qui plante....


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> plus que 19 petit post.....


Et je vais t'aider...


			
				jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai du 8 mega avec Club internet  bientot du 20!!!!


Oui j'ai du 8mega aussi et je trouve ça des fois trop rapide, j'avais l'habitude de lancer une trentaine d'onglets avec le 56k et d'aller faire autre chose pendant le chargement! Et club internet ça marche bien chez toi?


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

ha ca ye ca remarche ... j'ai bien failli croire que g t trop péter pour taper l'url correctement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je vais y arriver, mais dumbledore est bien dans le 4 c'est le même que celui du 3


Je trouvais celui du 1 et 2 bien mieux !

Et celui du livre.... impayable...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

J'ai 2 mégas mais 1 seul suffisait pour tous mes usages, 512 c'était un peu juste.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> plus que 19 petit post.....



Il te faut 1 post par minute désormais, pour arriver aux mille avant minuit.
Avec les bugs de vBulletin, bon courage.


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> ha ca ye ca remarche ... j'ai bien failli croire que g t trop péter pour taper l'url correctement


Toi tu as bien ta place au sein du bar!! Je dirais pillier...


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout



mais oui toi aussi tu es un pillier du BAR....


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Par conte coup de gueule contre club internet (comme même) le télé live pass ne marche que pour les possesseur de win... sinon rien a redire


ça c'est plutot minable de leur part...c'est fou comme on est parfois (souvent?) forcé à utiliser certains logiciels.
Pour tes décos, ça me soulage car depuis que j'ai le 8mega j'en ai ausi parfois. Un pote me disait que c'était pas normal...


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

oui mais le pilié plie mais ne rompt pas .... le pilier plier ... hehe ... bon heu ...:sick:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

-10 minutes


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le pilié plie mais ne rompt pas .... le pilier plier ... hehe ... bon heu ...:sick:



Traduction please


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Si j'étais une voiture, je serais une voiture qui ne laisse pas la conduite au conducteur.


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le pilié plie mais ne rompt pas .... le pilier plier ... hehe ... bon heu ...:sick:



aparement déja bouré  :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais une voiture, je serais une voiture qui ne laisse pas la conduite au conducteur.




Alors tu n'existerai pas tout simplement:rateau:


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le pilié plie mais ne rompt pas .... le pilier plier ... hehe ... bon heu ...:sick:


Houlà! Essaye de rester parmis nous jusquà minuit quand même.


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Décembre 2005)

JE vois que certains boivent avant les 12 coups attention qand vous allez reprendre le volant


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu n'existerai pas tout simplement:rateau:


çela n'empêche pas de laisser le choix de la direction aux passagers !


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> JE vois que certains boivent avant les 12 coups attention quand vous allez reprendre le volant


Tu crois vraiment que certains ont emmené leur mac en soirée?


----------



## ebensatis (31 Décembre 2005)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> aparement déja bouré  :mouais:


Dites .. y a un truc bizar .. sur le fil rss de mac4ever je voit un message qui date de minuit ... il es pas encore minuit ???


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

-3 minutes


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2005)

bananier pommes sautées dit la chansonmouaif!


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Dites .. y a un truc bizar .. sur le fil rss de mac4ever je voit un message qui date de minuit ... il es pas encore minuit ???



c'est ce que je disais bel et bien bourré


----------



## elite7words (31 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Les portables ça existe
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Là faut etre sacrement accro alors!!:rateau: 

Bonne année à tous !!

edit : il sera peut etre minuit chez macG là!


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

- 2 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon, faut que j'attaque les entrées... Bonne année si mon post bascule de l'autre coté de minuit.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Décembre 2005)

- 1 minute !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Oups... en avance ...


----------



## fredintosh (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne Année !

Edit : Yes ! Prems !


----------



## ebensatis (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne Année   , Bonne Sante, Bonne Tous Ce Que Vous Voulleeezzzz


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne Anné !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Raté. Bonne année ! Bonne santé ! Bonnes aventures avec vos macs, longue vie à tous les topics de macgé !


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année 2006 et bonne santé  je suis un membre délite pour le debut de cette nouvelle année


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

BONNE Anneé BONNE santé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivanlefou (1 Janvier 2006)

bonne année et longue vie  à macgé


----------



## elite7words (1 Janvier 2006)

Bien en plus d'une bonne année je dois vous souhaiter une bonne soirée...je vais profiter de cette nouvelle année en soirée!


----------



## ebensatis (1 Janvier 2006)

trop cool jojo .. faut feter ca ... allez!!! on s'en jete un petit !!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Janvier 2006)

C'est en train de péter dans la rue d'en bas de chez moi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Raté. Bonne année ! Bonne santé ! Bonnes aventures avec vos macs, longue vie à tous les topics de macgé !


ce sera pour l'an prochain!
bonne année à tous!


----------



## yret (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à tous et meilleurs voeux ! :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fête, et rentrez pas trop tôt demain matin.....

je vais faire la fête au Cocoon.

@+


----------



## ebensatis (1 Janvier 2006)

Et VOILA !! nous somme entree dans la GRANDE année pour la communuaté mac .
l'année qui va TOUT changé

- Apple va avoir vendu 8 million d'iPod pdt les fêtes
- Les Macintel vont apparairtree dans un mois
- la puissa,nce des mac va etre triplée
- la part de marché passera les 10% d'ici la fin de l'année
- on va avoir un vrai media center
- on va avoir un tablet mac
- on va avoir un ccompte en banque vide
- on va pouvoir commander son mac a la voi en francais
- steeve va soritr le ipdo neuro .. qui se greffe directement sur le cerveaux

(he  !!! faut vite que j'aille m'acheter des action apple moi !)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Et VOILA !! nous somme entree dans la GRANDE année pour la communuaté mac .
> l'année qui va TOUT changé
> 
> - Apple va avoir vendu 8 million d'iPod pdt les fêtes
> ...



 oui grande année :juillet 2006 direction NYC!
:love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Janvier 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Et VOILA !! nous somme entree dans la GRANDE année pour la communuaté mac .
> l'année qui va TOUT changé
> 
> - Apple va avoir vendu 8 million d'iPod pdt les fêtes
> ...



Dieu t'entende...
Heu, je veux dire : Steve t'entende...


----------



## ebensatis (1 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Dieu t'entende...
> Heu, je veux dire : Steve t'entende...



c'est presque pareil


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Dieu t'entende...
> Heu, je veux dire : Steve t'entende...



pas une mauvaise idée ca 
si seulement il pouvait


----------



## Clint-E (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne Année à toutes et a tous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

Clint-E a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Année à toutes et a tous !!!!!!!!!



bonne année à toi et a tous


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

Bon moi je file, j'ai du boulot  bonne soirée (ne buvaient pas trop) et bonne route


----------



## the-monk (1 Janvier 2006)

Chui un peu en retard, mais Michelin à tous!!!...euh non... Good Year à tous.....

désoler, vous venez officielement d'avoir droit à ma premiière blague completement nul et foireuse de l'année, félicitation 

bon il ne me reste plus qu'a sortir loin mais alors très très loin


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Janvier 2006)

M--- j'ai oublié les action !!!!!


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je vous annonce officiellement que les pc equipé de Win ont connue le bug de l'an 2006


 bon a savoir ca


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

00h22...
22 minutes de bonheur...avant de voir apparaître sur mon écran au soir 3 Mr Nicolas S ...
22 minutes sans lui ,sans le voir (l'entendre çà risque pas ya la zik  )...
c'était trop beau


----------



## Xman (1 Janvier 2006)

HRych-man a dit:
			
		

> bon a savoir ca



Qu'est ce tu fais là toi ???
    

Bonne année mon petit


----------



## Gaël (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonne années à tpus et à toutes


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce tu fais là toi ???
> 
> 
> Bonne année mon petit



je flood dure

bonne année!!!!


----------



## ebensatis (1 Janvier 2006)

re-bonne année


----------



## HRych-man (1 Janvier 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> re-bonne année



tien tu n'est plus bouré toi 

allez bonne année a toi,et surtout bonne santé


----------



## fredintosh (1 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je vous annonce officiellement que les pc equipé de Win ont connue le bug de l'an 2006



vBulletin est sur PC ?


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

non sur xserve lol


----------



## elite7words (1 Janvier 2006)

Hé, ne me dites pas que vous dormez tous! Je suis déjà rentré de ma soirée, exprès pour discuter avec vous!


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi je viens de rentrer ! BONNE ANNEE !!!!!!!


----------



## elite7words (1 Janvier 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je viens de rentrer ! BONNE ANNEE !!!!!!!


Bonne année à toi aussi! Alors la soirée s'est bien passée???


----------



## Oizo (1 Janvier 2006)




----------

